# Watching Air Raids over the Hong Kong Harbor



## John S Cheung (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my second attempt at short story writing.  Comments are welcome.  

The air raids that I could remember would not be when the Japanese attacked Hong Kong and forced the British to surrender in December 1941.  I was too young then, just over one year old.  Thus the air raids I mentioned in the last chapter might be sent from the Philippines based American Allied Forces trying to stop the further expansion of Japan in East Asia.

These bombs came down with a frightening whistling sound.  This may be the sound of the small propellers in front or at the rear of the bombs.  It was more frightening if the sound got louder.  This meant the bomb was dropping near. 

I now understand why the area where we lived suffered these bombings.  The planes were trying to bomb a naval dockyard about a mile away.

Our home was at Bonham Road, at a walk-up flat half way up the side of the Victoria Peak district overlooking the beautiful Hong Kong harbor. Two of our back windows faced the harbor, giving otherwise a beautiful view. As a child, I could remember seeing air fights, especially the dramatic sights of planes being shot down with black smoke billowing from behind.  

I could get a better view if I followed my elder brothers up to our flat rooftop through our rear emergency staircase. This staircase was a squeeze to go through.  It was clustered with tall ladders, garbage bins, etc.  Residents also used it as extra storage space.

There was an even more dramatic event at the harbor. An ocean-going vessel was bombed until it listed to one side and overturned. For a few years after the World War, it remained bottom-up above water as it didn't sink.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 16, 2011)

You make it sound like an adventure.  I guess you felt safe with your bothers.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 18, 2011)

I did feel it was a bit an adventure.  My mother and my elder brothers remained calm.   She did ask us not to go near the open window, that was all.   But we did.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 18, 2011)

Good morning John... evening for you!  LOL!!! Little boys are so fearless!!!


----------

